# 2008 Chevrolet Colorado build log`



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll post pics here of my build. I'll keep the text simple, but if you have any questions PM me.

B Quiet:
2 layers back wall
1 layer floor
3 layers roof

Cascade Mat:
1 layer floor

Dynamat Extreme:
2 layers inner door skin
2 layers outer door skin

I will be closing the holes in the doors and using more Dynamat Extreme for the filler plates I make.


















































































More pics later.


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice work there! Looks like you've done mat before


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Looking good. Whose garage is that?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

M3NTAL said:


> Nice work there! Looks like you've done mat before


Thanks! Yeah, it's probably my 50th car I have done. Not my first ball game hehe


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mooble said:


> Looking good. Whose garage is that?


Mine 

I finally got the apartment complex to get off their butts and get me a garage. Of course now I find out it was someone else's garage and he wants it back, so I will probably be moving to another garage.


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Mooble said:


> Looking good. Whose garage is that?


^ Now that's funny 

Looking good Glenn.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Are you going to build the enclosure in the truck or outside? With those wide door openings, you could probably just slide it in and bolt it down.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mooble said:


> Are you going to build the enclosure in the truck or outside? With those wide door openings, you could probably just slide it in and bolt it down.


OUtside and you have my exact plan...easy in!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

SublimeZ said:


> ^ Now that's funny
> 
> Looking good Glenn.


Ironic huh! LOL

For those who don't know, I just got a garage at my apartment complex and while working on my truck yesterday a strange guy stuck his head in and asked me what I was doing in there. I asked why...hes said "because it's my garage, I have had it for four years. LOL, the complex gave me someone else's garage and now I had to move all my interior parts into my apartment and will be moving garages I am guessing on Monday!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

More pics of the wiring.

Braided wire for the mids is 14 gauge x 4 each mid
Braided wire for the tweets 18 gauge x 4 each tweet
1/0 gauge for power
Stinger RCA's
Everything Techflexed.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Someday, when I get a new car, I too will spend 3 days techflexing everything. 

Looks nice!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mooble said:


> Someday, when I get a new car, I too will spend 3 days techflexing everything.
> 
> Looks nice!


I didn't get pics of it, but I ended up using aluminum tape along the seams to clean up the goo, worked well. I have ALOT of tape left so the next time we team up on a car I will bring it.


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Great work. The build's looking very professional-like. That's a lot of deadening 

I wonder if the 3 layers on the roof really helps?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

reindeers said:


> Great work. The build's looking very professional-like. That's a lot of deadening
> 
> I wonder if the 3 layers on the roof really helps?


Yeah, it helped, the roof was pretty flimsy and I could push it down easily so each layer had a definite difference in feel. To be honest I am driving right now with no door panels, no a-pillar trim, no headliner and no plastic trim in the rear and is sounds like driving fully assembled before deadening. I love the results. Now I just have to find some decent closed cell foam. The neoprene sucked bad.


----------



## GeorgeDiego (Apr 1, 2008)

That's looking great, man! The flex cover on the wiring looks REALLY good. I'll have to use that instead of flex when I redo my Subby and the Nissan. I can't wait hear how quiet that thing is. You'll need it with that sub system, lol!


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

That is looking great boss! Head over to Phoenix and help me out


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

You're from Phoenix, Mental? Swing by some weekend. Mine isn't quite as good as his, although I'll be tech-flexing my current build in about a week or two, but I'd be happy to help you out.




























Some day I will aspire to be as clean as GLN!!  Nice job so far.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Owning a Colorado myself, I can't wait to see more of this.

Nice job man.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Just wait till the crazy bastard shoehorns a Corvette LS2 engine in it! He's gonna need 6 Optimas on the rear bumper to keep the rear end planted.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mooble said:


> Just wait till the crazy bastard shoehorns a Corvette LS*7* engine in it! He's gonna need 6 Optimas on the rear bumper to keep the rear end planted.



Fixed


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

GLN305... What are your plans for mids? I had a hell of a time finding anything that would fit without cutting the door cards. I'm still looking, in fact...


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

M3NTAL said:


> That is looking great boss! Head over to Phoenix and help me out


If I were close enough I would come that way


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> You're from Phoenix, Mental? Swing by some weekend. Mine isn't quite as good as his, although I'll be tech-flexing my current build in about a week or two, but I'd be happy to help you out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! It sure is ALOT of work!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

BEAVER said:


> Owning a Colorado myself, I can't wait to see more of this.
> 
> Nice job man.


Thanks, I'll make sure and keep posting progress so that I can give or receive ideas...should be fun!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mooble said:


> Just wait till the crazy bastard shoehorns a Corvette LS2 engine in it! He's gonna need 6 Optimas on the rear bumper to keep the rear end planted.


LS-2...LOL. It's actually gonna be an LS-7, but SHHH...that's a secret!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

GeorgeDiego said:


> That's looking great, man! The flex cover on the wiring looks REALLY good. I'll have to use that instead of flex when I redo my Subby and the Nissan. I can't wait hear how quiet that thing is. You'll need it with that sub system, lol!


Tech Flex is some great stuff...I love it...so does IASCA lol


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> Fixed


The fix is actually the correct statement


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

BEAVER said:


> GLN305... What are your plans for mids? I had a hell of a time finding anything that would fit without cutting the door cards. I'm still looking, in fact...


Seas P18RNX/P I am going to build the doors out. I'll measure and see if it will work under the panel.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

GLN305 said:


> Seas P18RNX/P I am going to build the doors out. I'll measure and see if it will work under the panel.


No need to measure, man. I've measured mine MANY times... 2" without the spacer and a 3/4" spacer is the deepest that one could expect to fit without hitting. 

Good luck with your build. When do the doors begin? I'm anxious to see what you have up your sleeves.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

BEAVER said:


> No need to measure, man. I've measured mine MANY times... 2" without the spacer and a 3/4" spacer is the deepest that one could expect to fit without hitting.
> 
> Good luck with your build. When do the doors begin? I'm anxious to see what you have up your sleeves.


May be a while. I wanna get the sub box/amp rack set so I can mess with positioning. I am hoping to get part or all of that done this weekend, possible as late as next weekend. I can start on aiming then and when that's figured out then the door build will be started.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

One last question, if you don't mind...

Where are you placing your tweeters, or are you waiting to decide this depending upon how your aiming goes?

I have mine crossfiring in the a-pillars but am contemplating a kick-panel build at the moment. I'm also looking into horns since I'm just not sure where to go from where I currently am...


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

BEAVER said:


> One last question, if you don't mind...
> 
> Where are you placing your tweeters, or are you waiting to decide this depending upon how your aiming goes?
> 
> I have mine crossfiring in the a-pillars but am contemplating a kick-panel build at the moment. I'm also looking into horns since I'm just not sure where to go from where I currently am...


I am going to put them in the A-Pillars and probably be aiming them towards the opposite side B-pillars. I have had the best results in the past with that. Of course that's all subject to change depending on imaging.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

OK, just a little more progress. I wasn't satisfied with just mass loading the doors, so they got foam! It came from a very unlikely and cheap source...Harbor Freight. I bought a 4 pack of the anti fatigue floor mats made from a dense foam. They worked well, better than anything I have ever used. I could probably cut down to a single layer of deadener with a layer of this one top.


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

freaking heavy duty man!

Hopefully those weather well for you - you can create a new deadening fad!


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

It looks great!

That stuff looks heavy duty..


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

They are very heavy duty...should last a lifetime LOL. They quieted the truck down substantially and are very light also.


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> They are very heavy duty...should last a lifetime LOL. They quieted the truck down substantially and are very light also.


link?


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

How did you get them to adhere to the deadner? Just curious. Looking good..


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Me wanna! Looks like I'm off to Harbour Freight...


----------



## fujio001 (Jul 15, 2006)

I used that dense "floor mat" foam in a computer case once with really excellent results. The nice thing is it is just stiff enough to make it easy to cut with a sharp utility knife. 

I think I remember seeing this stuff at Wal-mart recently. I have also seen it at sports stores that sell weight equipment such as Sports Authority.

Just keep in mind the foam I picked up had a fairly strong chemical smell and will need to be aired out for a day or two to dissipate the smell.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

SublimeZ said:


> link?


Couldn't find one...for some reason they aren't on the website. I went into the store to buy them.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

txbonds said:


> How did you get them to adhere to the deadner? Just curious. Looking good..


Thanks! I used a 3m spray contact cement.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

fujio001 said:


> I used that dense "floor mat" foam in a computer case once with really excellent results. The nice thing is it is just stiff enough to make it easy to cut with a sharp utility knife.
> 
> I think I remember seeing this stuff at Wal-mart recently. I have also seen it at sports stores that sell weight equipment such as Sports Authority.
> 
> Just keep in mind the foam I picked up had a fairly strong chemical smell and will need to be aired out for a day or two to dissipate the smell.



Yeah, they do stink pretty bad. I figured it would dissipate over time...hopefully.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I made some inserts today that are shaped like the opening left in the door. They are constructed of 1/8" ABS plastic. Here are pictures of them bare and the with a layer of Dynamat Extreme on them. I am going to use strips of Dynamat Extreme to hold them in place and seal the door completely. I may even try some of the deadener samples I just got from France


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

What did you cut the plastic with? What was your tracing method also?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

M3NTAL said:


> What did you cut the plastic with? What was your tracing method also?


I put some cardboard behind the door skin and traced it with a Sharpie. I then transfered that pattern over to ABS plastic sheet and scored it with a utility knife. I bent the ABS along the scoring until it snapped apart...pretty easy actually. ABS is really easy to work with. You can even use a heat gun and shape it. I was thinking of doing that and basically make a recessed cover with a flange, but this will be just as effective and 1/4 of the work.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> I put some cardboard behind the door skin and traced it with a Sharpie. I then transfered that pattern over to ABS plastic sheet and scored it with a utility knife. I bent the ABS along the scoring until it snapped apart...pretty easy actually. ABS is really easy to work with. You can even use a heat gun and shape it. I was thinking of doing that and basically make a recessed cover with a flange, but this will be just as effective and 1/4 of the work.


Where can you get abs plastic? Harbor Freights?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

mikey7182 said:


> You're from Phoenix, Mental? Swing by some weekend. Mine isn't quite as good as his, although I'll be tech-flexing my current build in about a week or two, but I'd be happy to help you out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm from Phoenix too


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Mooble said:


> Just wait till the crazy bastard shoehorns a Corvette LS2 engine in it! He's gonna need 6 Optimas on the rear bumper to keep the rear end planted.


Ha, maybe more like 4 45-pound free weight plates


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

lyttleviet said:


> Where can you get abs plastic? Harbor Freights?


http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=265-948


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Progress

































































Even 1 with Mooble!


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

Cool. What is it? Looks like a floor platform, but in the last pics I can see a vertical piece going on. What is it going to be ultimately? Sub box? Amp rack? Both? Either way, looking good so far.


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

^It's a box for 3 15"s.


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

SublimeZ said:


> ^It's a box for 3 15"s.


Oh good grief....... Seriously?


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

txbonds said:


> Oh good grief....... Seriously?


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45721


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics James! Yup, box for three 15's is right LOL. What you see so far is a basic outline of the enclosure. There is a floor, back wall and bracing. I'll get some pictures of it sitting in the truck.


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> Thanks for posting the pics James! Yup, box for three 15's is right LOL. What you see so far is a basic outline of the enclosure. There is a floor, back wall and bracing. I'll get some pictures of it sitting in the truck.


That would be way too much bass for me in a colorado. LOL Anyway, each their own I guess.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

txbonds said:


> That would be way too much bass for me in a colorado. LOL Anyway, each their own I guess.


I will have a knob to turn it down 

I may compete in the occasional dB Drag event just for fun.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Here are some pictures in the truck:


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

Whats going behind the box towards the rear wall? That for the amps, or will that be interior box volume also?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

txbonds said:


> Whats going behind the box towards the rear wall? That for the amps, or will that be interior box volume also?


That space is kinda universal. I am thinking of putting a couple Kinetik batteries back there. It is also made so that if I need to make the enclosure bigger so that I can run the subs ported, I can do a "build out' to add airspace. It may also be used to hold fuses, wires, etc. The amps will be going on top of the enclosure in an amp rack that will match the top of the enclosure and will be made partially from fiberglass. 

I'm currently not too happy with how far forward the enclosure sits, but I build some "cutting depth" into the base to allow me to bring the enclosure 2 inches or so back.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Damn I envy all of you guys who have a GARAGE and a place to do all this work, I strugle with my grandmothers garage, I only can use 20% of it to much **** on it, and outside I can't work with the Florida HOT SUN with no shades. I can't wait for my own house in 4 more months 

By the way nice build and nice tools 

I can't live without my 18v Ryobi tools. They have never fail on me almost 3 years with them , only new bateries because I lost mine that's it.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

CRD said:


> Damn I envy all of you guys who have a GARAGE and a place to do all this work, I strugle with my grandmothers garage, I only can use 20% of it to much **** on it, and outside I can't work with the Florida HOT SUN with no shades. I can't wait for my own house in 4 more months
> 
> By the way nice build and nice tools
> 
> I can't live without my 18v Ryobi tools. They have never fail on me almost 3 years with them , only new bateries because I lost mine that's it.


Hey, you have the stapler. How do you like it?


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> Hey, you have the stapler. How do you like it?


I like it , it works wit stapples or little nails, but never use cheap brand stapples they tend to get stuck, STANLEY brand work perfect, I have used more than 20 boxes of stapples in the past 3 years and it only failed when I used a cheap brand of stapples, once I put back STANLEY brand it worked perfectly, it will insert a 1/2 stapple into MDF like butter. And battery life is a plus.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

CRD said:


> I like it , it works wit stapples or little nails, but never use cheap brand stapples they tend to get stuck, STANLEY brand work perfect, I have used more than 20 boxes of stapples in the past 3 years and it only failed when I used a cheap brand of stapples, once I put back STANLEY brand it worked perfectly, it will insert a 1/2 stapple into MDF like butter. And battery life is a plus.


Thanks for the info. I was debating on buying the stapler and the trim router. The trim router looks like it would be good for rounding over corners and such, not serious routing duties. I am also interested in the Lithium Ion batteries.


----------



## fonque (May 30, 2008)

is this what you used in the doors?

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=99718


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

fonque said:


> is this what you used in the doors?
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=99718


Nope, that's not it. What I used was a solid foam pad.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I did very little today. I cut 2" off the base to allow the entire assembly to move back that exact amount. It makes the overall look and fit much cleaner. I'll get some pics tomorrow as I may be mounting the rings for the subs.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Random pic of my amps LOL










Added some pics of the trimmed enclosure base and my full deadened doors with the ABS panels in place.


----------



## fonque (May 30, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> Nope, that's not it. What I used was a solid foam pad.


can you post a link to the foam padding that you used?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

fonque said:


> can you post a link to the foam padding that you used?


I can't seem to find it on the Harbor Freight website. I walked into the store and they were on an endcap.


----------



## EEB (Jul 21, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> I can't seem to find it on the Harbor Freight website. I walked into the store and they were on an endcap.


I just got a Harbor Freight sale ad in the mail today. Are they the Anti Fatigue Foam mats..4 piece set. Each pad measure 25"x25"...$8.99


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

EEB said:


> I just got a Harbor Freight sale ad in the mail today. Are they the Anti Fatigue Foam mats..4 piece set. Each pad measure 25"x25"...$8.99


That's them!


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

GLN305 said:


>


Man what are the orange/white clips you used to hold wires in place? Im about to do this step in my F150 with all my KnuKonceptz wiring, and i need these things.

Please tell me you can get them from parts express?? Then i can order them ALONG with my techflex


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

adhesive mounts 

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=080-515

orange thing might be cable tie [ pantie, zip tie, etc.., ]


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

a$$hole said:


> adhesive mounts
> 
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=080-515
> 
> orange thing might be cable tie [ pantie, zip tie, etc.., ]


awesome thanks!


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

Was in Pep Boys last night, and they have the anti fatigue oam floor pads too. Had them in large pieces as well as small pieces. The large ones had the lock together tabs and came as a 4 pack. Small ones had the tabs also, but had more like 8 pieces in it. Didn't see price, but point is if you have a Pep Boys in your town you may be able to just go buy them.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Not audio pics, but here are some progress pics> Wrapped the headliner and visors in charcoal suede.





































The visors and headliner are the same color, but the pics don't reflect that LOL. The closest representation is the headliner, it looks about right.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Damn, you've been busier than I have. Maybe next weekend we can have a glass-off.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mooble said:


> Damn, you've been busier than I have. Maybe next weekend we can have a glass-off.


Next weekend? hehe


----------



## helosquid (Jan 7, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> Not audio pics, but here are some progress pics> Wrapped the headliner and visors in charcoal suede.


Nice work! Where did you get the suede? Locally or online?
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

helosquid said:


> Nice work! Where did you get the suede? Locally or online?
> Thanks,
> Dave


Thanks! I bought the suede here...ultra fast shipping and nice color selection.

http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=PSUEDE1


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I got some work done on the enclosure. Stretched the fleece and soaked it in resin. Here are some pics:


----------



## baggedbirds (Sep 21, 2008)

nice build. 

I filled the large opening in my door with ABS also.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

baggedbirds said:


> nice build.
> 
> I filled the large opening in my door with ABS also.


It's so easy to work with I'm not sure why everyone doesn't use it.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

looks good man!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

tcguy85 said:


> looks good man!


Thanks man! I am hoping to get the last layers done tomorrow and maybe start some bodywork on the enclosure. I am covering it in suede, so it will be realtively simple as far as bodywork is concerned.


----------



## GeorgeDiego (Apr 1, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> It's so easy to work with I'm not sure why everyone doesn't use it.


I've used it before, but it shifted out of place (after a year in Texas) when I used dynamat extreme to secure it, so now I stick to the sheet metal and screws  Your install looks way more solid than mine did when I used it though so I'm sure it will fine


----------



## GeorgeDiego (Apr 1, 2008)

After looking at your subs and sub box I am scared. That's gonna be some frightening bottom end. I should get my girlfriend to do a flying hair video in your truck, lol!



GLN305 said:


> I got some work done on the enclosure. Stretched the fleece and soaked it in resin. Here are some pics:


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

how many layers total do you think you will use on the box...came out relly good. I have always liked the way fleece turns out when stretched.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

slvrtsunami said:


> how many layers total do you think you will use on the box...came out relly good. I have always liked the way fleece turns out when stretched.


What most people dont realize about the fleece is if you soak it and the apply the layers on the BACKSIDE, when you go to sand and apply body filler, it make the process 75% faster as the fleece is super easy to sand down for the filler. No bumps, no craters, no air pockets, etc...

Note to the OP:
Did you not like the Ensolite product (closed cell foam) from Raam Audio?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

GeorgeDiego said:


> After looking at your subs and sub box I am scared. That's gonna be some frightening bottom end. I should get my girlfriend to do a flying hair video in your truck, lol!


LOL, a hair trick video would be fun!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

slvrtsunami said:


> how many layers total do you think you will use on the box...came out relly good. I have always liked the way fleece turns out when stretched.



I am going to do at least 8 layers. So far it's at 6 for most of the enclosure minus one side...ran outta mat.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

AzGrower said:


> What most people dont realize about the fleece is if you soak it and the apply the layers on the BACKSIDE, when you go to sand and apply body filler, it make the process 75% faster as the fleece is super easy to sand down for the filler. No bumps, no craters, no air pockets, etc...
> 
> Note to the OP:
> Did you not like the Ensolite product (closed cell foam) from Raam Audio?


I normally add the layers on the inside, but on this particular enclosure working from the inside would have been almost impossible without adding a week to my build time.

As far as ensolite...it's OK, but I wanted something more subtantial. It's OK stuff, not the best but not the worst.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks like very little progress, but there are a bunch of layers of FG mat and a couple layers of Dynatron body filler. It's ready for suede now!!


----------



## GeorgeDiego (Apr 1, 2008)

That's looking great man. The suede is gonna look really killer, especially with those aluminum coned subs.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks awesome! I'll have to drop by and see it in person.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

Looking good for sure. Builds like this show me what I need to do to my truck lol. Spring time everything will be getting ripped out and installed properly and hopefully look half as good as your install.

Can't wait for the enclosure and amp rack to get finished up, should look sweet.


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks great, Glenn. When you gonna cover it? Would love to watch/assist


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks! It's been a pain working in the little garage at my apartment complex, but at least I have somewhere to work!!

I may try covering it this evening and put it in the truck for a photo shoot.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Really awesome build.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

SublimeZ said:


> Looks great, Glenn. When you gonna cover it? Would love to watch/assist


I'll be covering it this evening if you wanna come by and check it out.


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> I'll be covering it this evening if you wanna come by and check it out.


Sweet! Gimme a call when you're ready.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Progress pictures...box covered in suede. To put it simply...it was a pain the A$$!!





































Sorry for the crappy pics...camera phone.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

May have been a pain, but it looks really nice.


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

jowens500 said:


> May have been a pain, but it looks really nice.


The pix DO NOT do it justice...


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> May have been a pain, but it looks really nice.


x2. It looks killer! Just imagine when you get the drivers in and place it in the truck.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> May have been a pain, but it looks really nice.


Yeah, it was worth it...according to Sublime Z it took me 2 hours


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

SublimeZ said:


> The pix DO NOT do it justice...


Yeah, the pics are kinda blurry...need to get more when I take the wife out to see it. I may stick it in the truck and snap a couple pics just for fun.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

UCF52 said:


> x2. It looks killer! Just imagine when you get the drivers in and place it in the truck.


Man, the Dayton subs are gonna look dead sexy in there!!


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

GLN305 said:


> Man, the Dayton subs are gonna look dead sexy in there!!


They sure are! You need to get your ass back to work so we can see for ourselves.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

UCF52 said:


> They sure are! You need to get your ass back to work so we can see for ourselves.


LOL, well tomorrow will be amp rack day at James' house (SublimeZ) and hopefully I can do some glassing on it tomorrow evening. Nice part is that I don't need to do but maybe one additional layer of glass on the amp rack since it's mostly cosmetic.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

GLN305 said:


> LOL, well tomorrow will be amp rack day at James' house (SublimeZ) and hopefully I can do some glassing on it tomorrow evening. Nice part is that I don't need to do but maybe one additional layer of glass on the amp rack since it's mostly cosmetic.


Nice! Looking forward to some pics.


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

Looking good. What are you doing with the top?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

txbonds said:


> Looking good. What are you doing with the top?


I'll be building an amp rack there. The amp rack will extend from the top to just under the back window.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

very kool man,
i love the shape not to crazy but still looks very custom
clean, keep it up..


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow glenn, you've made some serious progress and it looks great. Can't wait to see/hear the final product.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I'm still anxiously awaiting the door build-up.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

CulinaryGod said:


> Wow glenn, you've made some serious progress and it looks great. Can't wait to see/hear the final product.


Thanks man!! Keep checking back for more pics!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

BEAVER said:


> I'm still anxiously awaiting the door build-up.



I may not need to. There is a possibility that I can fit a 3" depth mid in the door and behind the panel.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

OK, here are some pics of the enclosure in the truck and the beginnings of the amp rack!


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice progress! Looks great!

I assume you will be wrapping the amp rack in suede as well...?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

UCF52 said:


> Nice progress! Looks great!
> 
> I assume you will be wrapping the amp rack in suede as well...?


Thanks! Yeah, if everything goes right I will have it wrapped either tonight or tomorrow with suede. I just gotta make the holes for the amp wiring and then flush in an insert, that's what will take some time.


----------



## baggedbirds (Sep 21, 2008)

Aww - a BEA stapler


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

baggedbirds said:


> Aww - a BEA stapler


Yup, gotta love 'em...expensive little guys though.


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

great job on the box, and personally, id do the door build to match.. even if you can get them in behind the door panel... why?.. = cos stock sucks = 

enjoyed the read, and pics.


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

I've got to say, as much as I wouldn't want that many woofers in my truck, nor that sized box, I do like the way it has turned out and think the suede looks nice. Other than the headliner and visors, what else are you going to cover in the suede?







GLN305 said:


> OK, here are some pics of the enclosure in the truck and the beginnings of the amp rack!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

jukebox said:


> great job on the box, and personally, id do the door build to match.. even if you can get them in behind the door panel... why?.. = cos stock sucks =
> 
> enjoyed the read, and pics.


Thanks! I am hesitant to modify the door panels since I may or may not keep the truck for more than a couple years. Keep checking out this build thread, I will be updating it today with a few things.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

txbonds said:


> I've got to say, as much as I wouldn't want that many woofers in my truck, nor that sized box, I do like the way it has turned out and think the suede looks nice. Other than the headliner and visors, what else are you going to cover in the suede?


Thanks man!! Other tha what is currently covered in suede, I will cover the A-Pillars after I mold the tweeters into them and I will also cover the door panel inserts. I am trying to decide what else to cover...any ideas?


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> Thanks man!! Other tha what is currently covered in suede, I will cover the A-Pillars after I mold the tweeters into them and I will also cover the door panel inserts. I am trying to decide what else to cover...any ideas?


I was looking at it thinking it might be cool if the outer 1/3rds of the seats were in suede, but leaving the cream middle. Might look sporty.

That, or maybe having some piping wraped in the suede and then sewn into the seams of the seat.

Also, why not do the B pilars, C pilars and kick panels while you are at it.


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

The whole dash in suede would look neat


----------



## GeorgeDiego (Apr 1, 2008)

Hmmm... maybe some really nice Sparco racing seats with matching suede bolsters


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the positive comments everyone. The suede ideas are great!

I apologize that I won't be updating the build progress for a few days, my 87 year old Grandmother fell and fractured her knee in 3 places and will require surgery tomorrow. I'll be spending a few days in San Antonio helping her however I can. Thanks in advance for the positive wishes for her health and keeping her in your prayers.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

GLN305 said:


> Thanks for the positive comments everyone. The suede ideas are great!
> 
> I apologize that I won't be updating the build progress for a few days, my 87 year old Grandmother fell and fractured her knee in 3 places and will require surgery tomorrow. I'll be spending a few days in San Antonio helping her however I can. Thanks in advance for the positive wishes for her health and keeping her in your prayers.


Wow, sorry to hear about your grandmother man  Give her our best and know she is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

UCF52 said:


> Wow, sorry to hear about your grandmother man  Give her our best and know she is in our thoughts and prayers.


Thanks for the vote of concern, unfortunately she is still doing badly and has become sicker while in the hospital.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

To pass some time until I go back to San Antonio this weekend to visit Granny in the hospital, I worked on my amprack a little. Here it is covered in suede with the amps screwed down and spaced up about 3/4" to allow for the wires to go under them. I'll get some better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking good. Nice to see you made some progress.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

UCF52 said:


> Looking good. Nice to see you made some progress.


Thanks!! Expect a little more tomorrow!


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Your **** looks awesome.

Sorry about your grandma.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Got some work done today with the help of SublimeZ, thanks James!

Here are some progress pics. Amp rack is not yet hooked up, but it is prewired for power, speakers and remote, so it's a quick effort to get it hooked up.

Everything is crimped then soldered then heat shrinked.
Mid ring is temporary as I will be making some from aluminum in the very near future.























































Door panel inserts covered in charcoal suede verusus the god awful tan!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

txbonds said:


> Oh good grief....... Seriously?


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> Got some work done today with the help of SublimeZ, thanks James!


All I did was hand him tools. (You're welcome )
If this sounds half as good as it looks...


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow, the rear looks awesome with the drivers in and amps+rack there. Lookin' good!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

UCF52 said:


> Wow, the rear looks awesome with the drivers in and amps+rack there. Lookin' good!


Thanks, I'm having a good time building it. I hope it sounds good LOL


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

GLN305 said:


>


Nice work. Looks really nice, but my "oh good grief" statement stands about the 3 15's.  LOL (In a kidding sort of way)


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

txbonds said:


> Nice work. Looks really nice, but my "oh good grief" statement stands about the 3 15's.  LOL (In a kidding sort of way)


Thanks LOL. It is kinda overkill.


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice glenn, looks like it's comming along just fine. I'm actually trying to get my friend to buy 3 15" Dayton HO's too, they're a bargain for sure.


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

So, does it make noise yet?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

SublimeZ said:


> So, does it make noise yet?


Not yet, I spent yesterday evening fixing my Mom's car and came home from work early and feeling sick. Maybe I can get it closer tomorrow evening after I get some rest tonight.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

CulinaryGod said:


> Very nice glenn, looks like it's comming along just fine. I'm actually trying to get my friend to buy 3 15" Dayton HO's too, they're a bargain for sure.


Thanks man! I haven't listened to them yet, but I think I'm gonna like them according to everyone's responce here!

Keep talking him into them! Maybe if he hears mine he will jump on them.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

How are those weight mats* in the door working out for you?

*The cushioned floor mats you sometimes put under weight benches.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

How are those weight mats* in the door working out for you?

*The cushioned floor mats you sometimes put under weight benches.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> How are those weight mats* in the door working out for you?
> 
> *The cushioned floor mats you sometimes put under weight benches.


I just got to listen to my stereo tonight and I must say...they work.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

OK, stereo is in and playing!! So far it sounds decent, but it needs alot of tuning. I haven't permanently mounted the tweeters, so it will change drastically after that. The Seas textile tweets seem a little harsh right now, but they need some playtime on them. The Seas mids are sounding pretty smooth and accurate. Of course my three Dayton HO 15's and Soundstream 2000D sounds extremely powerful and accurate...I love the setup so far. I will get some pics of the head unit tomorrow and I may attempt to build the a-pillars tomorrow also.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Just a couple updates:

Radio in dash...love it!!



















Temporary tweeter mounts:



















So far the imaging is dead center and the stage is decently wide. I have a nasty peak at about 500Hz that will need some EQ'in, but I'll wait for everything to be finished before I do any serious tuning.


----------



## colorado_clean (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks great man. I'm sure it sounds great too! Those soundstream's look beautiful. You should post up on cfans my friend!


----------



## colorado_clean (Jul 11, 2008)

lol The one complaint I have is the dash kit you chose .


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

colorado_clean said:


> Looks great man. I'm sure it sounds great too! Those soundstream's look beautiful. You should post up on cfans my friend!


Thanks!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

colorado_clean said:


> lol The one complaint I have is the dash kit you chose .


It looks much better in person, matches the rest of the dash's color and texture. I used a regular dash kit and laser cut a piece of ABS to ISO mount the head unit.


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow... you're skilled my friend.. skilled.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

CulinaryGod said:


> Wow... you're skilled my friend.. skilled.


Thanks! I really enjoy doing it. I can't wait to get it complete LOL


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I did some listening today. Mid and tweets are strong and sound decent. I need to let them break in to judge fully. The subs are monsters. Simply put, I can move my front window about 1/2" without turning it up very much LOL.


----------



## GeorgeDiego (Apr 1, 2008)

Hair trick time! My GF is ready!


----------



## dmazyn (Apr 29, 2008)

When doing the hair trik are you going to have her hair flying toward the dash since the subs are behind her when sitting in the seat?

You could have her on the hood pushing the windsheild with her hands and have her hair blowing back.


----------



## GeorgeDiego (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL! Nah the hair trick is to have her sit near one of the open windows and watch her hair blow outward when the bass hits. Look it up on youtube. Here's a good one- 
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=kvgyExiYrGU


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

GLN305 said:


>


Nice. I had an 05 Standard Cab. Here's a link to the buildup. I never finished the webpage, but you can see the basic layout and the way I did my dash bezel.

http://home.comcast.net/~redcolorado/

I also had a suggestion for the seperation of your box and amp rack. I noticed you made it in two separate pieces and would have a seam in between...what about making a piece out of, say, 1/4" acrylic (red to match the truck?) to make a divider. That would look pretty sick.

Jay


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Nice. I had an 05 Standard Cab. Here's a link to the buildup. I never finished the webpage, but you can see the basic layout and the way I did my dash bezel.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~redcolorado/
> 
> ...



LOL, you read my mind. I was already thinking of making a divider out of 1/2" acrylic and lighting it.


----------



## GeorgeDiego (Apr 1, 2008)

Dude! That thing sounds sick. I'll have to wear goggles once you get the proper juice to that Soundstream so my eyes don't vibrate out, lol! Now I need to actually sit down and listen to the SQ of it. The suede work looks even nicer in person, btw. I'm envious


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

So what's your opinion on the 9887, I'm realizing I need a new CD player as my 9831 is barely wanting to spit out cd's and sometimes doesn't at all. I dont understand what the whole hype of Imprint is. Is it just like an auto EQ/TA function?


----------



## RajunCajun (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice overall. I love the sub box btw. Keep up the good work.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

CulinaryGod said:


> So what's your opinion on the 9887, I'm realizing I need a new CD player as my 9831 is barely wanting to spit out cd's and sometimes doesn't at all. I dont understand what the whole hype of Imprint is. Is it just like an auto EQ/TA function?



The 9887 is an excellent sounding unit. The menus are a little frustrating, but they do get you where you need to go as long as you do some judicious button pushing LOL.

Imprint technology just measures the frequency responce of the cabin as well as distance from the speakers and evens out the Frequency responce and time aligns the speakers just like the Auto TA/EQ on Pioneer heads.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

RajunCajun said:


> Very nice overall. I love the sub box btw. Keep up the good work.


Thanks! It's been a lot of work, but well worth it! Now I just gotta get my new components in!!


----------



## transaman98 (Feb 7, 2007)

any reason for the LS7? you can do an LS3 for 2/3 the cost and put down 550 to the rear wheels fairly easily w/ street friendly heads and cam! Clean install. Im diggin the amp rack!


----------



## RajunCajun (Jul 27, 2008)

transaman98 said:


> Clean install. Im diggin the amp rack!


x2 on the amp rack as well. subcribed to see the outcome of this build.


----------



## Kandy Cutlass 81 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey man that look real good you having lost your touch i see it only gotting better keep it up man can wait to hear it


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

Where did you buy the suede at? (I hope it's not a local place and you got it online!)


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

The three 15" Dayton HOs are insane! Glenn could advertise vibrating massage chairs because the seats literally vibrate from the energy of the subs. I am looking forward to hearing it with Dyn mids and tweeters. Should be a significant upgrade in sound quality.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

transaman98 said:


> any reason for the LS7? you can do an LS3 for 2/3 the cost and put down 550 to the rear wheels fairly easily w/ street friendly heads and cam! Clean install. Im diggin the amp rack!


I want an LS-7 for simple reliability, buy a crate motor and put it in. 

Thanks for the comments on my install, I am loving it so far!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

RajunCajun said:


> x2 on the amp rack as well. subcribed to see the outcome of this build.



Thanks! Keep tuned in!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Kandy Cutlass 81 said:


> Hey man that look real good you having lost your touch i see it only gotting better keep it up man can wait to hear it


This must be Ken! Thanks man, I'll drop by and let you take a listen ASAP.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Powers said:


> Where did you buy the suede at? (I hope it's not a local place and you got it online!)


Yup, online it was!

http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=UPHOLST2


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

snaimpally said:


> The three 15" Dayton HOs are insane! Glenn could advertise vibrating massage chairs because the seats literally vibrate from the energy of the subs. I am looking forward to hearing it with Dyn mids and tweeters. Should be a significant upgrade in sound quality.


I hope the Dyn's will be an upgrade, these Seas are kinda thin sounding in my truck. I think it's just a problematic truck to work with either way. You'll be hearing it soon!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Soon to remove the Seas drivers and insert Dynaudio goodness!!




















Bought this set used for $430 shipped...can't beat it!


----------



## 98koukile (Nov 3, 2008)

Sweet build up, love these trucks


----------



## Kandy Cutlass 81 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yea it me i thought i get on you thread and see what your doing ? Do you rember that door panel in my avatar lol ?


----------



## srt42b (Nov 4, 2008)

Very clean install. I like it.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks guys, keep an eye out for some pics of my mids in the doors and tweets molded into the a-pillars....soon, maybe even today or tomorrow!


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

The frame on those looks very thin. I'm sure it's strong enough, but it sure looks flimsy next to some mids. 

I can't wait to hear them though.


----------



## Zorasmiles (May 1, 2008)

WOW! I just sat back and read this entire thread and I'm just in awe and amazement. I definitely like the attention to detail, clean deadening, creativity with the abs and antifatigue mat etc! You have skill and talent my friend. I may have to drive from SA to Austin once I find a F150 for my next project. I hope your grandmother is doing better now. Once again thanks for the pictures of the install and progress. Install is subtle but screams "I WAS INSTALLED BY A PRO"!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mooble said:


> The frame on those looks very thin. I'm sure it's strong enough, but it sure looks flimsy next to some mids.
> 
> I can't wait to hear them though.


It looks thin, but it's quite sturdy, I was skeptical from the pictures also, but no longer. Hopefully you will have the opportunity to handle the mids, they feel robust.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Zorasmiles said:


> WOW! I just sat back and read this entire thread and I'm just in awe and amazement. I definitely like the attention to detail, clean deadening, creativity with the abs and antifatigue mat etc! You have skill and talent my friend. I may have to drive from SA to Austin once I find a F150 for my next project. I hope your grandmother is doing better now. Once again thanks for the pictures of the install and progress. Install is subtle but screams "I WAS INSTALLED BY A PRO"!



Thanks so much! I have been doing this for many years and enjoy the heck out of it. I try and use materials that many don't think to use and save some cash in the process, more cash means better equipment!

Also, thank you for your good wishes towards my Grandmother, she has been progressing slowly but shurely.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

GLN305 said:


> It looks thin, but it's quite sturdy, I was skeptical from the pictures also, but no longer. Hopefully you will have the opportunity to handle the mids, they feel robust.


I prefer a thick mounting flange so I know that I won't warp it and misalign the coil if I tighten one side down too much. I suppose it doesn't matter if you have a nice flat surface like your door rings. It's just added security.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Installed the Dyns....I like! The tweets are as smooth as I remember and the mids are robust and clean. I think I need more power now LOL. My stage widened substantially and the depth is great, this is with minimal tuning and temporary tweeter placement.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, things are going a little different direction. I am swapping all three Soundstream amps for an Audison Lrx5.1k! I am going to remove the middle subwoofer and replace it with an insert with a port in it! I have to reduce my load to 2 ohms since the Audison can't do 1 ohm. I figure why not make that extra cone area up by using a port! Should be fun.

I think my SQ will change a little going to an Audison and it will take up so much less room!


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

GLN305 said:


> Well, things are going a little different direction. I am swapping all three Soundstream amps for an Audison Lrx5.1k! I am going to remove the middle subwoofer and replace it with an insert with a port in it! I have to reduce my load to 2 ohms since the Audison can't do 1 ohm. I figure why not make that extra cone area up by using a port! Should be fun.
> 
> I think my SQ will change a little going to an Audison and it will take up so much less room!


As always, get those pics up ASAP  Should be fun to go through and rebuild.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

UCF52 said:


> As always, get those pics up ASAP  Should be fun to go through and rebuild.


Yeah, it should be a blast! I have to remove the entire setup anyway so I can install my grey carpet....bye bye tan!!


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

GLN305 said:


> Yeah, it should be a blast! I have to remove the entire setup anyway so I can install my grey carpet....bye bye tan!!


Nice!

BTW - how's your Grandmother doing? I hope all is well!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

UCF52 said:


> Nice!
> 
> BTW - how's your Grandmother doing? I hope all is well!


She's doing OK, thanks for asking! She has been bearing more weight on the broken leg and is putting alot of effort into physical therapy. I hope she can walk again. If she can't it's not her fault, she is really trying!


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

GLN305 said:


> She's doing OK, thanks for asking! She has been bearing more weight on the broken leg and is putting alot of effort into physical therapy. I hope she can walk again. If she can't it's not her fault, she is really trying!


Good to hear the positive news. Give her all our best


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

OK, picky as I am....I wasn't 100% satisfied.

New member of the family:


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Ciao Bambino!! I am assuming they are stillmade in Italy? Very nice. or Molto Bene!! (wife's Italian, can you tell?)


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

slvrtsunami said:


> Ciao Bambino!! I am assuming they are stillmade in Italy? Very nice. or Molto Bene!! (wife's Italian, can you tell?)


Thanks LOL. Yeah they are still made in Italy...and using fine craftsmanship I might add!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Couple progress pics....new build.




























Pics courtesy of SublimeZ


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice, I bet you'll end up with only one 15.


----------



## tdiantonio (May 8, 2007)

Awesome install. Thanks for sharing. It looks great


----------



## radtacular (Jan 6, 2009)

I love the red accents in the truck. And the sub box and amp rack are amazing!

Great install bro, definetly look forward to seeing more of your work in the future.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Things went wrong today, amp rack fell and broke. I guess I need more space than a 2 x 2 table in an apartment garage. Build will be happening later.....keep in tune.


----------



## StevenT (Jan 1, 2009)

GLN305

Do you still have the cadence SQA-1 & SQA-4 For sale?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, the Cadence amps have been sold.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, here are some current build pics for the next iteration of my system! LOL


----------



## azncarjunkie (Jan 21, 2009)

already starting another? It's only been a few months!  looks pretty


----------



## BassBrat (Mar 26, 2009)

Thats an expensive job right there. Dynomat aint cheap but its competition is. You ever looked at any other sound deafening companies, way cheaper


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the positive comments. I did some work on the enclosure tonight!


----------



## lwrd93 (Apr 6, 2009)

nice


----------



## Kandy Cutlass 81 (Nov 1, 2008)

what up man your already build a new one i didnt get to hear the first one i think that got to be a first lol well man i need some help i want to build a slot port box in the blazer. i want crazy spl out of it


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Kandy Cutlass 81 said:


> what up man your already build a new one i didnt get to hear the first one i think that got to be a first lol well man i need some help i want to build a slot port box in the blazer. i want crazy spl out of it


SPL huh, I don't know anything about that LOL. We can make it slam!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad pics.....but it's looking good so far. There will be a center console off of the enclosure supporting the front of it as well as providing the me a good place to rest my arm and hold my drinks.


----------



## lwrd93 (Apr 6, 2009)

hey i sent u a pm


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Great work on the build. I get motivated whenever I see in-progress pics like these. I wouldn't have the patience to spend so much time on the meticulous (sp?) sound treatment and wire runs so kudos there especially.
I mite be moving to Austin this summer w/ my wife, if she gets into pharmacy school at UT. If I get down there I'd like to check out your rides and participate in build activities


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

lwrd93 said:


> hey i sent u a pm


I answered it, must not have worked. I'll try again.


----------



## radioflyer97 (Mar 30, 2009)

subscribed. 

*takes many notes*


----------



## lwrd93 (Apr 6, 2009)

hmm its not working.. u can email me ill pm u my email


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

progress...










cup holder


----------



## lwrd93 (Apr 6, 2009)

i like the center console.. lookin good.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Got a little work done LOL. So far it sounds good, still have hours of tweaking, but I think I can make it do what I want it to.























































Ignore the cardboard tube under the box, it was there to help support the front of the enclosure while I had the console out...forgot to take it out for pics LOL.


----------



## lwrd93 (Apr 6, 2009)

wow! that console turned out nice! i may have to borrow this idea, i hate my console cheap armrest thing haha.


----------



## dmazyn (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks great.

Did you do some new door panels as well? In the pics I can see you dyanudios but before they were covered by the door panel.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Sweet! Like the console. I'll have to come and see and hear it in person ...


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! I like the way this looks and sounds so far, so it may stay around longer than any other has.....I think.


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

That console and and amp rack is dead sexy. Great job.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

So I was messing with my truck last night and here's what I did:




























I added some acoustic foam to try and keep the front waves from the mid from making their way behind the plastic panel. Results were phenomenal.
Shortly after I put the door panels back on, I had a visitor....my soundstage...it's back and better than ever. I also got rid of some nasty artifacts that I hated!


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

I have to say that your truck sounded Phenominal at Dave's G2G with the little tuning time you had. Hopefully I can listen to it again!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I had the same visitor when I crudely sealed the holes in my doors While my system is still straight up tonality and all I was shooting for in the original build it's leaps and bounds better than it was this time last year. Dave can attest to that! Those high energy subs had a sound pure enough to be angelic. The re se sounds muddy in comparison. I just might have to pick up one of the 12's when I pick up a high energy component set in the near future.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

looks good... have always liked truck installs


----------



## adrian (Mar 7, 2009)

greate job


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the comments! So far I have encountered problems that I never have in the past, but of course I am pickier than ever.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree that your build was great and the truck sounded awesome


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

It never ends........



















16, yes 16 Concept CSS-10's. I think I'm insane.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

what, are you selling those? I hope you don't try to fit those in the truck.:worried:


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

looks like its coming along really well. the only thing i could nit pick on was that you made the mounts for the cup holders square which looks kinda rough. you could have rounded the corners and it would have looked a lot more fluid. other than that, looks pretty good man.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

The console reminds be of the dinosaur Fred Flintstone used in the beginning of the show 

Looks sweet. What's (was) going under the box?

Jay


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> The console reminds be of the dinosaur Fred Flintstone used in the beginning of the show
> 
> Looks sweet. What's (was) going under the box?
> 
> Jay


Thanks!

Nothing was going under the enclosure, it is used as storage space for trips.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> It never ends........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. omg. wtf.


----------



## GeorgeDiego (Apr 1, 2008)

I thought I'd reach the limits of sanity with (8) 12's in a minitruck back in the 90's. You're about to reach "ludicrous" SPL.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

B-Quiet i sgreat stuff. I love it!! Nice build.


----------



## CoreyC (Mar 11, 2009)

GLN305 said:


> It looks thin, but it's quite sturdy, I was skeptical from the pictures also, but no longer. Hopefully you will have the opportunity to handle the mids, they feel robust.


It sucks that the GT mids don't look as cool as the normal dynaudio mids, but you dont see them anyways.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Test Box for Four of the 10's I built tonight.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

a test box that looks better than most diy-er's finished box....
wish i could ffd and see how this 16 sub project will sound/look

...hooked


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> I added some acoustic foam to try and keep the front waves from the mid from making their way behind the plastic panel. Results were phenomenal.
> Shortly after I put the door panels back on, I had a visitor....my soundstage...it's back and better than ever. I also got rid of some nasty artifacts that I hated!


I am currently in the final stages of a build and stinky recommended I come over here and take a "gander" at your mids. I like the idea of using the acoustical foam. Do you care to share where you purcahsed it? I have jus the application for it!

Thanks, and I will be subscribing here!


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice build log Its really good work.

I am interested in more updates as they come.

Glen I am pm'ed you earlier tonight did you get it? Wasn't sure since the new server was having some problems still.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

stinky06 said:


> a test box that looks better than most diy-er's finished box....
> wish i could ffd and see how this 16 sub project will sound/look
> 
> ...hooked


Thanks! I wish I could get there too, but for some reason these enclosures don't buold themselves.....LOL


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

ARCuhTEK said:


> I am currently in the final stages of a build and stinky recommended I come over here and take a "gander" at your mids. I like the idea of using the acoustical foam. Do you care to share where you purcahsed it? I have jus the application for it!
> 
> Thanks, and I will be subscribing here!


The acoustic foam I currently have in the doors is a 3/8 inch Ensolite branded product. I have quite a bit if you want to buy some. I don't mind sharing.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

trunks9_us said:


> Nice build log Its really good work.
> 
> I am interested in more updates as they come.
> 
> Glen I am pm'ed you earlier tonight did you get it? Wasn't sure since the new server was having some problems still.



Yup, I got it, just forgot to respond LOL. I'll do that now.


----------



## Silver2003srt4 (Jan 3, 2009)

looks nice cant wait to see what the 16 10"s look like LOL

Jeremy


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Silver2003srt4 said:


> looks nice cant wait to see what the 16 10"s look like LOL
> 
> Jeremy


Me too LOL


I'll post pics!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Once finished you can rent it for "acoustical massage therapy".
Now you need to update your signature.

Jorge.


----------



## colorado_clean (Jul 11, 2008)

What beastly amps will run these 16 10's?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well sorry to say, but these subs won't be going in. I am going to stick to the original reason I bought them...to make a couple buck. I am selling them in the classifieds section for $40 each. I am going to pull the trigger on what I have been wanting since I bought the truck...look for updates.


----------



## mjgonegm (Jun 21, 2008)

U bastard you had our hopes up :bigcry:


----------



## mjgonegm (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey glen, in this pic









Okay what about doing the whole door with foam as thick as the speaker comes out? And doing the same on the door panel?

The reason I asked is because Jo-Ann fabrics had some nice thick foam and + this should kill some of that high pitched vibes.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

mjgonegm said:


> Hey glen, in this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would work as long as it is acoustic foam. Regular open cell foam like you find at fabric stores won't work too well.


----------



## mjgonegm (Jun 21, 2008)

Is this - Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices simialr to matts you used for mass loading ?


----------

